# Fried Tomatoes



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

4 firm tomatoes, any color
1/2 c. flour
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. garlic powder or more
pepper
1/3 c. shortening

slice tomatoes 3/4 thick. mix flour, salt, garlic and pepper. heat shortening. dip both sides of slices in flour and lower into oil gently. cook, turning once, till golden brown, remove to paper towels, and salt immediately.


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2005)

I've never tried fried tomatoes, as I always assumed they had to be green!


----------



## luvs (May 23, 2005)

fried green tomatoes are different; they have a cornmeal dip, i think. not my expertese, though, lol! i just know these are good!


----------



## pdswife (May 23, 2005)

All our poor tomato plants were destroyed in the hail storm yesterday afternoon.

 Paul needs to go buy some more and replant.


----------



## Raine (May 23, 2005)

We like the fried green ones best!


----------



## cantcook (May 23, 2005)

any tips on frying them?  I have to admit that my fried tomatoes are hit and miss, so it my fried eggplant.  Sometimes they come out too soft and greasy.


----------



## pdswife (May 23, 2005)

I love fried green tomatoes. 
I just use the same recipe that luvs posted except 
I fry them in olive oil, not shortening.


----------



## luvs (May 23, 2005)

cant, make sure your oil is HOT, like 360!
too bad about your plants, pds!
rainee, green is my favorite, too!


----------



## MellieKay (Jun 3, 2005)

I've always wanted to try fried green tomatoes. I always say I will make them with the green tomatoes at the end of the summer, but I never end up frying the, Oh well, maybe this year!


----------



## luvs (Jun 4, 2005)

mellie, for green tomatoes, dipping them in egg again after flouring them and them dipping them into cornmeal makes for a very crunchy coating.


----------



## MellieKay (Jun 4, 2005)

Your making me hungry!!! This place is dangerous to be on an empty stomach!


----------

